# Anyone have a Bike Friday Family Tandem?



## mazobob

We're considering a Bike Friday Family Tandem and would like your opinions and experiences with this bike or others in the Bike Friday family. thanks ahead of time!
BOB in WI


----------



## ti-tourer

We have a BF Traveler XL. Had it since 2001 & gone on about 5 or 6 trips with it.
If I had it to do again I would probably not get the internal hub but go with a front derailleur.
I would also go with the 406mm tires if you travel far from home as they are easier to find.
We also have a Burley Bosa Nova tandem but we enjoy traviling with the BF better. The ride is very smooth & you hardley notice it has smaller wheels except for the occasional stare.


----------



## truman

We've had a Family Tandem now for about 9 years. It has been great for riding around our small town with our three children as they each grew up. It is very adjustable to fit a variety of sizes for captain and stoker. My petite wife can captain it with my 7 year old daughter. Have never taken it more than 5 miles at a time but it certainly seems capable of much more. It does have a very upright riding position for someone used to riding a regular road bike. I also have a Bike Friday Pocket Rocket Pro that I take on trips. It rides slightly different than my Merlin due to the smaller wheels but does not lack for speed, comfort, or fun. Bike Friday seems to be a very quality company. 

You will get lots of smiles when your first grader walks out of school, hops on the back of the tandem and you roll away.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I can't speak for the Tandem but I own two Bike Fridays. They are a first class outfit and I woun't hesitate ordering from them again


----------



## mazobob

Thank-you so much for your reply. I think the more up right position may help me. I'm having back trouble with L5 and L6. It seems to be getting better as I drop weight this winter. I think the lower step over height will also help. It sounds like your a bike friday family with many happy memories. i'm hoping to be able to do trips again this summer with our son (age 10.) We did a trip last summer on rails to trail here in Wisconsin and I really got beat up on our Burley Duet. It weighs about 49 pounds and is a bit big for us. Could you weigh your bike for me? I'm just curious about the weight difference. the bathroom scale and some subtraction method would work just fine.
thanks! bob


----------



## mazobob

Thanks for the feedback! I agree on the internal hub, I heard that they can gum up and get slugish. Especially if it gets hot in ones garage. I'm thinking of the Shimano Capreo group, with an ultegra triple. It would have a gear inch range of 21-106 inches. Our Burley Duet has a range of 26-102. The internal hub has a range of 19-105. I think 21 is low enough without being an egg beater. Which handlebars and shifters do you have ? I'm thinking of the "H" bars... with barcons- Your thoughts on it are appreciated. What does the XL weigh and do they make their Family tandems in several frame sizes? thanks! Bob


----------



## ti-tourer

The taveler XL comes in right around 40 lbs. By the time you add fenders & racks & misc. stuff it does get a little heavier but nothing compared to our Burley. The stoker doesn't need a shock post as the seat post is so long it absorbs alot of shock. We have the drop bars with brifters so that brought the price up. Great if you don't want them. We also have a drag brake & highly recommend it as a friend got one with out one last summer & kept blowing tires off the rim on long decents. The sizes vary a little but BF sells different length captain masts which is the main difference that is not adjustable. You can find them (BF's) on e-bay once in awhile & save a few bucks if you are patient.
We had a few problems(like internal hub failure in Ireland which they fed ex'd a new one in 2 days) but they have ALWAYS done all the could to rectify the problem, even though it was a little frustrating at the time.
We just got Dean touring bikes this summer with S&S couplings as the hills were getting to me with the loaded tandem. Like having the bigger wheels on the singles for touring as it is easier finding parts overseas.


----------



## commuterwade

*Bike Friday Family Tandem*

We have a 2009 version with the Dual Drive. Stock red.

I've put on the kid seat and assorted horns and bells on the back for the kids. Also the crank shorteners. 

Works great with the seven year old and can still pull the 3yo in the Burley trailer. This is the "school bus" for my wife to get some exercise. 

We've disassembled it for one trip so far (down to Redding for the day). 15 minute dis and 20 min assembly. Not too bad, but we have since bought a tandem roof rack for the Subaru. Got it from Craigslist, but I'd rather lift the weight onto the car than split it apart. Good to have the option. Maybe we should have purchased a two-sday instead (folding BF tandem).

We Bought the BF after also considering a KidzTandem (backwards) (captain in back steers). Neat idea.


----------



## mistert

*Family Tandem bicycle for sale " $ 229" and made to order for your customers service*

Dear Value customer

My name's MR. T from Thailand ,
I have "Family" Tandem bicycle 

_*MB1 Edit, love the pix hate the spam links so I removed the links and kept the pix.*_


----------



## mistert

*Family Tandem bicycle for sale " $ 229" and made to order for your customers service*

Cheapest bike from Thailand!


----------



## jirachiplanet

mistert said:


> Dear Value customer
> 
> My name's MR. T from Thailand ,
> I have "Family" Tandem bicycle
> 
> _*MB1 Edit, love the pix hate the spam links so I removed the links and kept the pix.*_





Hello MR. T,
I'm from Thailand too. I just found out your post and it was long time ago, just wonder do you still have the Tandem bicycle available? If not where can I get one in Thailand? If yes, how much is it? Please reply to my email [email protected]. 
Thank you


----------



## mtbaddiction

I have a cannondale tandem 2....

It rocks


----------

